# Instincts are amazing



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Our 6 month old LDG showed her first real instincts last night right after the birth of our newest kids. She immediatly started helping clean the new babies, nuzzleing, and even letting them cuddle and suck on her ears. When our alpha male came over to check on the kids she actually growled, lundged and bit him.:goodjob: He was sad to not get to be involved, but backed off. He is the alpha, the one who breaks up fights, repremends the others, and is usually the baby supervisor. To be fare, she is my first true LDG, but I am so amazed she has those kind of instincts at such a young age. 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


I had to make her leave the pen with us, out of concern of over cleaning (even though she backed off the cleaning towards the end). She also was trying to clean momma. How involved do you let your LGD get with births.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

About the same. Once all is done, we call ours away and he will lay outside of the barn still very much in protection mode at all times. 

Congrats on your new arrival, and also a good LGD. They are truly worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Youve got to be bursting with pride & amazement! Good girl!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am grining from ear to ear with pride for your new girl....this makes me so happy.

Congrats!!


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone ever had any problems with an Ltd getting aggressive towards its owners when there where baby animals around?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

thestartupman said:


> Has anyone ever had any problems with an Ltd getting aggressive towards its owners when there where baby animals around?


No. But most people do interact with the dogs enough that the dogs see them as "pack or family" too. LGDs love kids, so that usually isn't an issue either.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations looks like you have an awesome guard in the making there....!


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

thestartupman said:


> Has anyone ever had any problems with an Ltd getting aggressive towards its owners when there where baby animals around?


She isn't aggresive towards us, but can be towards the rest of the pack. Ours will sometimes bite at the other dogs around us. She still needs to learn that DD and DW are part of the pack and don't need protecting from the other dogs in our pack. I have yet to figure out if she is being more possesive, or protective, if there is much of a difference to her.


----------

